# Separation anxiety



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My girl developed Separation Anxiety after I'd had her for maybe a year. I was crating her, hated to do it because she is a former puppy mill momma that had spent her first two years of her life in a kennel/cage.

I got a Thunder Shirt for her-I saw a huge difference in her almost immediately. She became very calm and relaxed with it on. If you do a search here on the forum for Thunder Shirt, several threads will come up.

Here is a link to the Thunder Shirt website to learn more about them-

Thundershirt | The Best Dog Anxiety Treatment

If you're interested, you can purchase one directly through them, PetsMart carries them, I *think *Petco does too, but not sure. 

The company has a money back guarantee, I felt I had nothing to lose.


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you 
I just ordered one 
I am definitely willing to try everything 
She is such a sweet girl I hate seeing her so frantic 
I thought she was doing better maybe it was because she knew I was still here? 
Hopefully the thunder shirt will help 
On a positive note 
She has improved tremendously on the jumping up 
She does not seem to like dog treats very much but loves hot dogs so I've been cutting those up really small for training 
Thank you again I sure hope it helps  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It takes awhile for Rescue dogs to adjust and settle in too. Not knowing what her background or circumstances were, I think has a lot to do with it also. 

I have found with my Rescues, that they are a bit insecure and clingy in the beginning until they know they are home forever. With my two, once they realized they were in their forever homes, I saw a big difference in them overall. They seemed more relaxed and started becoming a part of the family. 

I also noticed a very special bond with my two-my girl is very very close to my DH and my boy is very close to me. I am the one that pulled my boy out of the shetler. My DH had to carry my girl outside to go potty the first week we had her. She was so terrified of us and everything around her, she wouldn't get up and walk. She loves us both, but she is definitely my DH's girl.

I hope the Thunder shirt works out for you. I rarely have to use the one I have anymore, but do once in awhile.
I like using it instead of sedating my girl.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I think she needs time to settle in. she's been through quite a lot, and she's not sure of her surroundings yet. I think crating her for her own safety would be a good idea, but you need to be sure she's OK with being in there. Try closing the door while you're home and going into the other room, and gradually increasing the time. Then try crating her and stepping outside the house for gradually increasing times. If she can learn to settle in the crate, it would be a great thing for her and you.

I think the thundershirt is a great idea. You might also try calming pheromones available at pet stores, and some melatonin available in vitamin section of human stores. 

Good luck--hope you'll keep us posted.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I swear by the thunder shirt it worked wonders on my Vendetta girl. 

Rescue dogs are a challenge but oh so worth it.


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

This is what she did to the door on Sunday 
I have been working with her in her cage the last couple days 
She has no problems going in and laying down but when the door is closed for more than a couple minutes she starts to freak and will stop taking treats from me instead she works on the cage door trying to get out scratching and biting at it
We will continue to work on it
I have been coming home at lunch to check on her and she seems to be fine she is usually laying in her cage when I come in so I think she is doing a little better 
The thunder shirt should be here Thursday (I already ordered it) so hopefully that will help more 
I do think you all are right she seems to slowly be getting better 
She even ate some of her kong today for the first time since I got her 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Luna sure did a job on your door knob, did she break or chip any of her teeth?

Fortunately door knobs aren't too expensive to replace. 


Do you have time in the mornings to take her out for a good walk before you leave for work? That might help if you can. 

Good to hear she's becoming more relaxed.


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

Yea the door knobs are cheap it's not really a big deal I was just surprised lol
I take her on a 20-30 minute walk every morning before work since I've had her I eventually want to make it 1 hr but the vet said to work up to that in a couple weeks since she was spayed 
She also gets a walk after work 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good you're able to get her out for a walk in the mornings, thought maybe if you weren't that might be part of the problem, but since you are, it isn't.

Yes, good idea to gradually increase her time until she's fully recovered from her spay.


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

I have to say today went really well 
She usually try's to run out the door as I am leaving but today she went straight to her open crate and laid down 
No barking or whining 
I will check on her at lunch today too but I think you all were right that she just needed to get use to the routine 
Fingers crossed that nothing is shredded when I get home lol



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

I still have not gotten the thunder shirt yet but she doesn't seem to need it anymore she goes in her crate every morning and lays down 
No whining or barking 
She's doing really well the last couple days with me leaving for work
I have upped her walk to 40 minutes instead on 30 maybe that is helping? I have also upped after work walks from 20 to 40 minutes but the last 20 we walk much slower I've been using that time for training 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear she's making such great progress.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

we recently adopted a girl with separation anxiety. Luckily my daughter was home for several days which helped Darcy accommodate to the new environment and a one year old pup who also keeps her busy when we are not home. For the first month we kept the crate open for her to use it if she wanted but never even asked her to go in. She did not use it at all, last week we gave it back to the breeder who re-homed her with us.

I had my daughter go in the bathroom during the day and come back out increasing the times with the door closed. Then she went outside, at first with just the glass door closed so Darcy could see her outside and see her coming back in. Then she would take her out first and Rose second. We did the same after work with her. Then we left the house with the door closed, both Darcy and Rose (who has done that since she was a puppy) would be on my bed at the window watching as we got in the car and drove away. I would honk before getting closer to the home and there they would jump in the window to see the same car back in the driveway. 
They are such creatures of habit and once they get into a routine they start settling down and feeling safe. Hang in there!


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

I think her separation anxiety was mild cause she seems ok now 
I would hate to see extreme anxiety cause man she acted like someone was killing her 
I think She just needed to get the routine down 
I was suppose to get the thunder shirt yesterday and still have not received it 
I will keep it just in case but I paid more money for a faster shipping but its not coming faster lol



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sable said:


> I think her separation anxiety was mild cause she seems ok now
> I would hate to see extreme anxiety cause man she acted like someone was killing her
> I think She just needed to get the routine down
> I was suppose to get the thunder shirt yesterday and still have not received it
> ...


 I think you're right--she just needed to get the routine down. It takes a rescue dog a good while to believe they really are "home" forever and to relax, so I'm guessing she's got a ways to go. The walking probably helps her a lot, and all the training helps her bond with you. If you're able to keep the schedule more or less she'll eventually come to rely on it. Hope you'll post more pictures soon--she's so pretty! How is her surgery recuperation going?


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

The incision is healing really well and she seems great 
She eats great but still picky with treats 
And she's up to 4 lbs since I brought her home last week
She wants to play a lot more now 
Today we went on a walk with my sister down a bunch of trails we walked about 3 miles but we usually walk closer to 2 miles so she is tired right now I'm always afraid to push her too much my sister wanted to keep going but i could tell she was getting tired so we headed back 
She absolutely loves the deer goes ballistic just about ripped my arm off lol
We have been working on leash walking and she does amazing unless a cat dog squirrel rabbit deer or anything on 4 legs comes around lol
But I really do think she is the perfect dog for me 
So far  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Does she back off from the critters when she's on leash? Since you haven't had her very long, please be very careful. She's a big girl and could hurt you badly if she pulled you over. You should research "prey drive" on here and on the Internet. Most dogs have some, some have quite a lot. But until she is completely tuned into you, I'd suggest being careful with her in those situations. In fact, if it were me, I'd be using a prong collar for those walks, with a goal of growing her out of the need for it down the road.


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

She acts different with the dogs and the deer then she does with the cats squirrels rabbits and small dogs like Yorkies so I do think with the smaller animals its prey drive but don't know for sure 
But I'm pretty sure the dogs Pomeranian and up in size and the deer she wanted to play with 
With small animals she tends to just run trying to chase them and pulls extremely hard I need two hands to hold her 
But with the larger animals she barks whines and does a little play bow pulls too but I can hold her with one hand


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

I do not have a prong afraid I'll hurt her I guess
But I did get an easy walk harness I haven't even opened it yet but got it the day I adopted her 
Do u think that could help? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

Well I finally got the thunder shirt today I am debating if I should put it in her on Monday 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sable said:


> Well I finally got the thunder shirt today I am debating if I should put it in her on Monday
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Try it out if you want, you can always return it. The company has a 100% satisfaction guarantee. They'll refund your money.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I just went back to a gentle leader for my girl. It really is a huge difference. I've used the harness also, but that's not quite as effective with a really strong puller!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

Well she still has separation anxiety 
She seems fine when I put her in her room but my son is home from visiting his dad for the summer and he says he can hear her off and on until he gets up 
So she seems to whine and bark a couple minutes every 1/2 hr or so 
And she keeps leaving me "presents" everyday 
I take her on a walk every morning for at least 30 minutes usually 45 
Sometimes she #1 on the walk but she never goes #2 
My son gets up 3 hrs after I leave and there is always #2 in her room sometimes #1
I have been working with her on crating and plan to leave her in the crate when I go to work on tues 
Hopefully that helps with this issue 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

Also I have been using the thunder shirt but so far she seems the same 
But I gotta say the gentle leader is awesome!
She is doing much better around other dogs with it on 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

